# Sunny Conwy Mini Meet - 13 May 2018



## DRW (May 3, 2018)

Should be going to Conwy on Sunday 13th, will probably just be me/Joanne and hoping for no rain or wind this time

Booked tee time 12.06 & 12.14.

Anyone else fancy coming out to play ? cost for members guest is Â£21 summer rate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Should be going to Conwy on Sunday 13th, will probably just be me/Joanne and hoping for no rain or wind this time

Booked tee time 12.06 & 12.14.

Anyone else fancy coming out to play ? cost for members guest is Â£21 summer rate.
		
Click to expand...

I still fancy getting down there Darren, but at Anfield that day.


----------



## DRW (May 3, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I still fancy getting down there Darren
		
Click to expand...


We will have given up our membership before that happens :mutley laughing: 

Hopefully sometime this year, would be good to say hi :thup:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 3, 2018)

Yes please Darren. Count me in. :thup:


----------



## DRW (May 4, 2018)

Would be great to, John, will send you a PM next week to arrange if only us.:thup:

I think you mentioned your wife/family play, if they wish to make up the 4ball, then they would be more than welcome btw.


----------



## IanM (May 4, 2018)

Quite fancy a trip up, but its over 4 hours drive from here... will check with Donna to see when she'd playing next weekend...


----------



## DRW (May 4, 2018)

IanM said:



			Quite fancy a trip up, but its over 4 hours drive from here... will check with Donna to see when she'd playing next weekend...
		
Click to expand...

That would be great if you or you & Donna could make it. :thup:

If you wished to play somewhere else on the way up to 'spread' the drive and make a kind of a weekendish kind of break, between Conwy and another top course, I could probably sign you in but probably would have to be Saturday late afternoon tee off at the other course. Just chucking ideas about, will PM details if you are interested, if not no worries.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 4, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Would be great to, John, will send you a PM next week to arrange if only us.:thup:

I think you mentioned your wife/family play, if they wish to make up the 4ball, then they would be more than welcome btw.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my daughter is lady captain this year and my sister was lady captain two years ago. Unfortunately, they play their comps on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## louise_a (May 4, 2018)

Would have loved to but we have a interclub knockout that day.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 5, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Yes please Darren. Count me in. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Darren, I'm really sorry but I won't be able to make it. Just had a reminder from the club that we have an exchange day next Sunday and I am already signed up for that. Totally forgotten about it. Sorry.


----------



## IanM (May 5, 2018)

Sadly have some things going on next weekend so canâ€™t make this...


----------

